# Movement trays



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, 

Thought this was possibly the best forum to ask in as it's a bit general. Can anyone recommend movement trays for WHFantasy units? UK based, if possible, please.

thank you.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

If you're looking for scenic ones then there's a good company called fantascape that do resin trays with loads of detail. You can find them on ebay.

If you're after just ordinary ones then ebay again is a good place to find deals on bulk lots.

Or, if you're feeling capable you can make your own out of unused sprue bits and plasticard (or similar)


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

First off, put magnetic tape on the bottom of your bases.

Then get any old plastic sheets. Cut up some DVD cases, some CD jewel cases, plastic biscuit tins, you-name-it. Cut it into the size you need the tray to be and stick rubberised steel to it.

Boom, cheap magnetic movement treys, the best kind there is. You'll never want to go back.

The magnetic tape is really rather powerful, it will hold a lead mini even upside down. Magnetised movement treys are fantastic, not just for storage and transport, but for gaming too. Say goodbye to wobbly model syndrome and spending 20 minutes ranking everyone up before the game!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Terrain Warehouse UK, I have a lot of these 

http://www.terrainwarehouse.co.uk/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you could just make them out of plasticard, much cheaper and you can make them any size or shape you want and all you need is a craft knife and a ruler.


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks all, and I have to say: magnetic tape... what a great idea.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I go up to the local home improvement store and purchase the galvanized sheet metal for about $6 bucks. Then I cut that into the trays, sand down the sharp edges, paint the tray (usually green), then pop my models on there. I use either rare earth magnets or magnetic tape/magnetic stickers to magnatize my bases.

Works great. Most of the time, I can make it look like there is not even a tray there, just the rank and file figures.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I normally find GW's hobby and accessory products to be the weakest on the market. But where movement trays go, I actually really like their kit. The one advantage that GW trays have is that they're pre-scored and measured. And while that's not much, it makes it a lot easier to take any extra parts of the kit and make bases out of them. I actually make all my bases out of the GW movement tray set-- since they aren't bevelled edges, there's not a visible seam between the models as they're ranked up. It also makes it possible to make regiment bases very easily. Is it worth GW's price? That's more your call, but I feel like the versatility of the kit makes up for the price difference.


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> I normally find GW's hobby and accessory products to be the weakest on the market. But where movement trays go, I actually really like their kit. The one advantage that GW trays have is that they're pre-scored and measured. And while that's not much, it makes it a lot easier to take any extra parts of the kit and make bases out of them. I actually make all my bases out of the GW movement tray set-- since they aren't bevelled edges, there's not a visible seam between the models as they're ranked up. It also makes it possible to make regiment bases very easily. Is it worth GW's price? That's more your call, but I feel like the versatility of the kit makes up for the price difference.


I just found these of my own accord, on ebay then on the GW site. They actually look quite impressive at around 6quid to make two 20 figure trays.


----------

